# Another from same shoot, again NSFW!



## JaimeGibb (Dec 21, 2008)

Throwing this up too. Once they are all edited I will probably do a thread with 4 or 5, but for now I'd love some immediate feedback. Thanks again everyone!!

PS: This girl wanted some 'sexy' shots for her husband for Christmas...in case you were wondering


----------



## raider (Dec 21, 2008)

nice!  simple and effective.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks raider!


----------



## Early (Dec 23, 2008)

The model, the pose, and otherwise the shot itself is A++, but I think it has too much PP.  This is another one of which I would have liked to see the original.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 23, 2008)

The oly think I did was smooth out her skin and crop it. I was thinking it might be too much, but thought it looked nice soft.


----------



## Early (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, that does seem to be the consensus.

Oh, well!  I tried!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 23, 2008)

Overall, it's pretty good but I see a few things I might change.  
Firstly is her feet.  Unless you have a foot fetish, I don't think that you want to see the bottom of someone's feet.  I'm not necessarily sure if it would look better if her feet were flat...but maybe adding some sexy shoes would help.

I think that her right hand, on top of the ball, is in an awkward position.  Also, her right arm is a bit awkward as well.  Her forearm looks like cleavage, which looks a bit confusing at first glance.  

Lastly, her hair is blending in with the background.  This isn't terrible but I think it would help to have a hair/accent light on that side of here as well.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 23, 2008)

THANKS big mike! For real this time  haha

Yea I wish I had a hair light on her head.


----------



## Jurence (Dec 25, 2008)

I like it, the only thing I can see is that I can distinguish the 4 lights in the balls. But yeah, excellent


----------



## Muay_Thai_Dan (Dec 25, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Overall, it's pretty good but I see a few things I might change.
> Firstly is her feet.  Unless you have a foot fetish, I don't think that you want to see the bottom of someone's feet.  I'm not necessarily sure if it would look better if her feet were flat...but maybe adding some sexy shoes would help.
> 
> I think that her right hand, on top of the ball, is in an awkward position.  Also, her right arm is a bit awkward as well.  Her forearm looks like cleavage, which looks a bit confusing at first glance.
> ...



i thought the exact same thing about the feet 

good work non the less!!


----------



## dizzyg44 (Dec 29, 2008)

Very nice shot.

I do agree about the feet, if she wasn't pointing them upward it would be much better.

Garrett


----------



## ChrisOquist (Jan 4, 2009)

I like it! Doesn't seem over-processed to me.. I don't think there's anything wrong with the bottom of the feet (and I don't have a foot fetish)..

I actually really like the positioning - her hand on top of the ball looks very natural and playful. Cute shot.

Was she happy with it?


----------



## JaimeGibb (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea Im not too concerned about the feet. They def. are not dirty, that's just the color of the dry skin on the bottom of anyones foot. And the toes pointed is a much flattering look than flat. I think its a personal preference thing, and yes, she loves this shot  

The only PP I did was a low opacity smoothing out of her skin. So I guess I take it as a compliment that it looks over processed  

Thanks for the feedback Chris!!!


----------



## LucyRose (Jan 16, 2009)

the feet really dont bother me
thiss is a nice shot, i likeit
the only thing that bothers me about it and im being picky with this because its my pet peev
the backdrop in places where it isnt pure black andyou can see scratches i would of just burned in the backdrop to make sure its a pure black
heres a little mock up on a dodegy program incase what i wrote doesntmake sense


----------

